# Drive for Team USA 2015 Event combined with UDE?



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

So I hear there will be a Drive for Team USA event that should be announced soon being held at the Centers which typically gives you the $1000 coupon for attending. 

Can this be combined with the $1000 (I'm assuming) that you will get from going to one of the UDE at a stadium/parking lot?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^What he said. That would make a huge difference if they do. My lease is up in September. They have offered to buy out my last six months to get me in a new one.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

I almost got the un4gettable drive and ude last year but didn't happen


----------



## eddie33081 (May 15, 2006)

When are these drives supposed to take place?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Greg? Justin? Can any of the dealer people comment?


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

Didn't recall BMW ever let people stack coupons, but that would be awesome if they do.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

they did in 2012 where you could have the Drive for team usa coupon AND the BMW ultimate drive App.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Kar Don said:


> they did in 2012 where you could have the Drive for team usa coupon AND the BMW ultimate drive App.


Correct. I used both. Even let me use them after initial deal.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Mykatie said:


> Correct. I used both. Even let me use them after initial deal.


You used both the UDE and Un4gettable drive? Or team usa and ultimate drive app?


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

The UDE dates and locations have been posted. Does anyone know if the drive for team usa dates have been posted as well?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

visi107 said:


> The UDE dates and locations have been posted. Does anyone know if the drive for team usa dates have been posted as well?


So far only GA and NJ locations


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

dkreidel said:


> So far only GA and NJ locations


Do you know what the website is for it?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

All the UDE dates have been posted on the UDE website. Google is your friend.

Now back to the topic of the thread... Has anyone combined 2 Event coupons?


----------



## nilfinite (Mar 12, 2012)

Last year UDE & Un4gettable were not stackable. There's also drive for team USA the prior year? All of these incentives weren't stackable and none were valid for ED either.

If I remember correctly the Ultimate Drive App was $500 or so. Not $1000 like the other events.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

nilfinite said:


> Last year UDE & Un4gettable were not stackable. There's also drive for team USA the prior year? All of these incentives weren't stackable and none were valid for ED either.
> 
> If I remember correctly the Ultimate Drive App was $500 or so. Not $1000 like the other events.


^^^ This is generally been past practice. Years ago they were combinable with ED, but BMW clamped down on that ~5 years ago.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

visi107 said:


> Do you know what the website is for it?


ude.bmwusa.com


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kar Don said:


> All the UDE dates have been posted on the UDE website. Google is your friend.
> 
> Now back to the topic of the thread... Has anyone combined 2 Event coupons?


Yes i know all the UDE dates, I've googled it, seen the other threads here and seen the website. If you had read my question it was about the drive for team USA and whether anyone knew how do find out the dates for that.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Kar Don said:


> You used both the UDE and Un4gettable drive? Or team usa and ultimate drive app?


Quote:
"Originally Posted by Kar Don View Post
they did in 2012 where you could have the Drive for team usa coupon AND the BMW ultimate drive App."

Correct. I used both. Even let me use them after initial deal.
__________________


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

visi107 said:


> Yes i know all the UDE dates, I've googled it, seen the other threads here and seen the website. If you had read my question it was about the drive for team USA and whether anyone knew how do find out the dates for that.


The questions always seem to get lost in the discussions. :dunno:


----------



## Vishster (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there going to be a Drive for Team USA soon? If so, when?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

This is for 2015, so dealers should know something. Need dealers code to get in.
http://www.eventjack.com/registration/bmwdriveforteamusa2015/login.cfm


----------



## beantownbim (Apr 11, 2015)

Just checked, those two cannot be combined. However, UDE allowance is valid for 6 months while Drive for USA allowance is only 60 days.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

beantownbim said:


> Just checked, those two cannot be combined. However, UDE allowance is valid for 6 months while Drive for USA allowance is only 60 days.


Where and when is drive for team USA?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Too late for me though. Picking my new 328 Saturday.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

beantownbim said:


> Just checked, those two cannot be combined. However, UDE allowance is valid for 6 months while Drive for USA allowance is only 60 days.


Do they both have 1k credit ??


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

ae86pwr said:


> Didn't recall BMW ever let people stack coupons, but that would be awesome if they do.


Incentives from drive events have not been stackable in the past, but one drive event incentive can be stacked with some types of incentives(e.g. loyalty, buildout cash).


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

So we don't know yet when is this Drive for Team USA event?


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

Also, in order to obtain a code what do you? Go to a dealer and ask for one?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

beantownbim said:


> Just checked, those two cannot be combined. However, UDE allowance is valid for 6 months while Drive for USA allowance is only 60 days.


Are you sure about 6 months? It used to be 60 days for the UDE cash.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Are you sure about 6 months? It used to be 60 days for the UDE cash.


Team USA was 6 months back in 2012, the UDE/U4gettable events last year were 60 days.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Are you sure about 6 months? It used to be 60 days for the UDE cash.


It is 6 months. I received mine the other day and it clearly says 6 months in the email.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

beantownbim said:


> Just checked, those two cannot be combined. However, UDE allowance is valid for 6 months while Drive for USA allowance is only 60 days.


Where did you check? BMW sales have been up and it would be a good move to allow stackable discounts to improve sales against Mercedes for year 2015.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Lionnutz said:


> It is 6 months. I received mine the other day and it clearly says 6 months in the email.


This is good news. I am doing the Miami UDE and am contemplating an M4 later this year if the stars align themselves regarding the value of my 335 or 435.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lionnutz said:


> It is 6 months. I received mine the other day and it clearly says 6 months in the email.


Yea it is 6 months. I did UDE yesterday and they specifically mentioned its now 6 months; BMW changed policy to allow customers time to get custom ordered cars.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Lionnutz said:


> It is 6 months. I received mine the other day and it clearly says 6 months in the email.


Mine also says good for 6 months. No mention at all about 60 days on it.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

visi107 said:


> Yes i know all the UDE dates, I've googled it, seen the other threads here and seen the website. If you had read my question it was about the drive for team USA and whether anyone knew how do find out the dates for that.


Question is STILL is lost in the banter. :dunno:


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Mykatie said:


> Question is STILL is lost in the banter. :dunno:


Mykatie, ask your dealer. My dealer said sometime in May.


----------



## bmckenzie (Apr 22, 2015)

*Your final answer*

Hello,

I work at a BMW dealership. The final answer to your questions is directly from a BMW bulletin:

"The allowance is available for sales made as a result of event participation and can be redeemed based on the information reference below. Please note that these offers cannot be combined."

So no, they cannot be combined.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> This is good news. I am doing the Miami UDE and am contemplating an M4 later this year if the stars align themselves regarding the value of my 335 or 435.


Alpine - me too, I will be home for mother's day.. haha

When are you going?

Sorry - should have PM'd you instead :-(


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

miamiboyca said:


> Alpine - me too, I will be home for mother's day.. haha
> 
> When are you going?
> 
> Sorry - should have PM'd you instead :-(


May 16th in the morning.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Mykatie said:


> Question is STILL is lost in the banter. :dunno:


In case it hasn't yet been answered, 2015 Drive for Team USA at the individual dealers dates are on BMW's website to sign up and register. $1,000 incentive good for 60 days. ED not included and i8 not included.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> May 16th in the morning.


I am May 9th also in the morning.


----------



## krusintexas (May 14, 2015)

*Drive for Team USA question*

I have signed up for a Houston drive for Team USA event next week. It will have an incentive similar to an UDE...right?


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

I believe the only difference is the validity period: drive for team USA is 60 days while UDE is 6 months.


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

So is UDE applicable for ED?


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

UDE specifically excludes ED.


----------



## benzboy429 (Feb 9, 2011)

This may be a really stupid question, but can I use someone elses code that isn't using it? And does anyone have one I could use?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

benzboy429 said:


> ...can I use someone elses code that isn't using it?


No, that's not possible.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Infosec said:


> ude.bmwusa.com


Thanks!

The "incentive" is $1000 towards purchase or lease (good for 6 months after the event). 
Anyone know if attendance is required? At other events I've been given the incentive for just signing up.


----------



## jtpmedic (Sep 6, 2015)

I just picked mine up 10/02.
NO stacking
I tried at least, but no.

non-transferable.

JP


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

slick101 said:


> The Website doesnt work for Team USA. Keeps giving me an error problem for "invalid zip code"
> Anyone know why?


Same question is this event over?

Also I am now on my 3rd BMW and I never get invited to any of these events. The UDE was just in town last month and I am ordering my 435GC this week, would have been nice to know about it. Is there a way to join a mailing list? So frustrating.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

I would check with your local BMW dealer via email. Let them know you are in the market and are awaiting the next event.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

csnyder335i said:


> Is there a way to join a mailing list?


Yes. But it's not centralized. Likely ask your dealership. I just check in on Bimmerfest.


----------

